# Man-Hole Covers!



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup! Man-hole covers!

I'll add some of my own from Japan after I get some sleep. 

Everyone can do this too. Just walk outside, and take a pic of the nearest man-hole cover. Some of them are really cool; others are plain and simple. What are they like where you live?

Ready, go...


----------



## XsCode (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, i'll play... this is in my back yard...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 19, 2008)

OK, you sold me. Next time I do the back yard, I'll be ordering Japanese _person_-hole covers


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 25, 2008)

No one likes manhole covers. Hehe


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> No one likes manhole covers. Hehe


No, I think this is a pretty cool idea.

Two reasons I haven't contributed to this thread yet:
1) The manhole covers around here are pretty boring (have to think of a way to make them look at least a little interesting)
2) I'm lazy...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 30, 2008)

Hehe, I was thinking of the same thing for #1.  I thought of dressing it like a candel-lit dinner setting. Seems a bother though and it could be disastrous if a car comes along and flattens my gold candlestick holders.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 8, 2008)

No idea how I dug this thread out of July, but here's my attempt at making a manhole cover interesting....


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool designs on the covers. I work for a foundry here in Oklahoma that makes manhole covers, etc...

Jerry


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

epp_b said:


> No idea how I dug this thread out of July, but here's my attempt at making a manhole cover interesting....
> 
> http://img.phyrefile.com/anonymous/2008/09/08/2008-09-08_MTS_Manhole.jpg



Pretty cool photo!  :thumbup:




ruaslacker2 said:


> Cool designs on the covers. I work for a foundry here in Oklahoma that makes manhole covers, etc...
> 
> Jerry



Oooo!!! Bring your camera to work!  Yeah!


----------



## epp_b (Sep 11, 2008)

^ Thanks


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a new one from me. 









​





.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 29, 2008)

And Another:









​





These last two look kinda small but they're full sized - over 3 feet in diameter.


----------



## Puscas (Sep 29, 2008)

wow bifurcator, you've got some great covers over there. Great designs. Let me see if I can add something to this thread soon.






pascal


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 25, 2008)

i really like yours, epp b. i also think it is a cute idea.


----------



## Spendalot (Nov 2, 2008)




----------

